# Favorite Italian food??



## IanT (Mar 24, 2008)

Just wanted to see what everyone likes as far as Italian food goes!


I love saute'ed veggies w/ garlic and oil...home-made pasta (yes i make it ...mmm) and fresh marinara (i dont use canned tomatoes and i tend to make it with LOOOOTS of basil, and a few other secret ingredients!) 



whats the craziest one youve ever eaten/witnessed being eaten??


I had to watch my grandfather eat gabazelle (sp?)...if you can tell me what that is ill give you a cookie!


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lasagna! I make it with veggies and with meat! And sometimes together! I also make homemade garlic bread, tossed salad awww man ian look what you did I'm hungry now! LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

pasta with alfredo sauce, garlic and shrimp


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Mar 25, 2008)

anything with cheese. mmmmmm.

i made homemade tortellini once, made the dough, stuffed it. it was nicknamed "dangerously dense doughy dough balls". then i watched food network and learned how to do it right....

and gabazelle is sheeps head!!!!!! god bless google.

that cookie can be mailed to RD2, East Berlin....


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 25, 2008)

Manicotti and TeraMasou.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 25, 2008)

YOU EAT SHEEPS HEAD????????  OH that is just wrong!!!


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 25, 2008)

i just threw up a little :shock: 

bah bah black sheep.....lalala  

joanne


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 25, 2008)

Cheese or veggie lasgna

Eggpant rolatini (SP)


----------



## IanT (Mar 25, 2008)

lol nooo I didnt eat it but i had to witness it!! lol...my Grandfather was fullblood Italian, 2nd generation...born Vincenzo Romandetto, I remember I made a barrier of my cereal boxes so i didnt have to watch...lol eeeew !


I think this thread is making me hungry now !

WFP- yeahhh!!! I think it can be either a goat of sheepshead, supposedly quite  delicacy, I couldnt bring myself to eat it though..just watching was enough for me!!  .......yup, thats what my first few ventures into making ravioli were like...i like your alliteration ! :wink:

  

paul how do you pronounce manacotti?? everyone always makes fun of me for how i pronounce stuff  haha... think im starting to make everyone hungry now heheehehehe :twisted: 

I think i could drink alfredo...i love that stuff but only make/eat it once and a while because its got alooooooot of butter in it!


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 25, 2008)

vodka sauce is my weakness....and put penne vodka on a pizza  and I will eat until I'm sick.    

joanne


----------



## IanT (Mar 25, 2008)

omg i worked at olive garden for a bit, and they had all these sauces all over... i was the pizza/app guy so i would take some sauces and make pizza with them... oooooh i love penne vodka pizza...mmmmmmm.... put some italian sausage on there and your goooood to go!


mmmmm ok i need to go eat breakfast now lol making me hungry just thinking about it


----------



## mare61 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hope my keyboard can take all that drool  

I grew up in Switzerland and Italy was just a few hours away. My husband used to  race dirt-bikes and we often went to Italy for the weekend for races or practices. We used to go to this amazing restaurant where the owner was crazy about the bikers. He spoiled us every time we ate there. The evening would start off with prosciutto and melon followed by vitello tonnato (my absolute fav), linguini or risotto, some main course we had to try (even if we were to stuffed) followed of course by a buffet of desserts. Man, I would love to go back again!!!!! VIVA ITALIA!!!


----------



## IanT (Mar 25, 2008)

hehe!!! mange mange!!!


i forgot about risotto! that is a labor of love but if done correctly, mmmmmmm


----------



## Missjulesdid (Mar 25, 2008)

Eggplant parmesian yummy!

I also love good fresh pasta. 

Ok, and can we talk about he cookies.. I love italian cookies, not too sweet with a touch of anise...

I remember going to visit my Antonella and she'd be like " you want I make you linguini?"  the next thing i knew there would be a pile of flour on the table and she'd be making the pasta. it was the best ever. (not like what we always had at home which was muellers dried pasta)

The only italian thing I don't like is pizza. I like the greek style of pizza.


----------



## buffalosnowgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

My husband is Italian and he makes a great manicote...hehe...he laughs when I pronounce it manicotti. (you should appreciate that one IanT)  

He makes the pasta, the sauce (or gravy) and adds just a touch of mint to the filling.

Allright...I'm drooling now.


----------



## IanT (Mar 26, 2008)

lol yeahh its the same with me and my girl...but ive got her saying it the right way now!!! its ManAgottA! 

oh dont get me started on cookies...my mother bakes these glazed italian lemon cookies...if i had a last meal these would be included in the dessert...along with her linzer tarts...mmmmmm


you have not tasted pasta until youve tried it fresh...i LOVE it


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Mar 26, 2008)

Chicken alfredo
spaghetti with mushrooms
shrimp scampi pasta
chicken pizza with white sauce (instead of tomato sauce)

Heck yeah, this thread is making me hungry!


----------



## gallerygirl (Mar 26, 2008)

My oldest is a chef and let me tell you...........the quarter he took in making homemade pasta and thus then the sauces, I must have gained 15 pounds.  :roll:  So, I would have to say ANYTHING that kid makes is my favorite!!


----------



## IanT (Mar 26, 2008)

Now thats awesome, your kids cooking for you!!! I wish my mother would let me cook for her but shes the old school mom "get outta my kitchen...sit down....mange ! mange!!" she doesnt mind me helping but cant stand seeing me cook and her relax!


----------



## gallerygirl (Mar 26, 2008)

She only has to let you cook for her once and YEEHAWWWWWW!!!!  I was kind of the same way Ian, but now,  :wink:  he can come home to my kitchen anyday.  Every birthday and Mother's Day he does a full menu dinner for me.   k


----------



## IanT (Mar 26, 2008)

ive got to just like cook when shes not in the house or something, get my stepdad to take her out for a bit lol...shes sooo stubborn (they dont use the bullhorn as a symbol of italian pride for nothing... lol...stubborn as an ox!!)

weve got the same personality in a lot of ways...


just got to coordinate that ONE time!...


----------



## Alyssa18 (Mar 21, 2011)

The idea of ​​fresh Italian pasta,Pasta, no doubt, plays an important role in most traditional Italian dishes, cultures and people just know how to employ a tomato the way the Italians. Italian food is full of wonderful pasta dishes made only with all kinds of vegetables and legumes. Italian food is all about combinations of delicious local flavors, a simple sauce, sprinkle with Parmesan cheese and of course real Italian pasta. Pizza and pasta are very popular around the world, consuming an average of 28 kilograms of pasta every year. When made with fresh egg noodles instead of dried noodles can be a special treat for the taste buds. Types of pulps used in the days before industrialization, dried pasta of durum wheat, water and a pinch of salt (spaghetti, rigatoni, and so on), it was easier to make, and therefore more popular in south, where warmer temperatures and increased sunlight accelerated the drying of pasta.

_spammy link deleted - the mod team_


----------



## ilove2soap (Jun 22, 2011)

I would love the work at the Olive Garden just to learn the recipes!!


----------



## moonjelly (Jun 5, 2012)

Pretty much anything italian is good in my book (especially when paired with wine!), although i had some lasagna in venice a few years ago. It seriously was the best thing i'd ever eaten in my entire life. I haven't been able to enjoy lasagna since. I'm afraid nothing will ever compare to it. I guess I'll have to take another trip to italy.


----------



## fiddletree (Jun 8, 2012)

I really love making homemade tortellini stuffed with homemade ricotta and agretti.  I learned how to make them from a Michelin star chef who has an amazing restaurant up the mountain from us!  

Last night I went out to what I think is the best 'traditional' restaurant in our mountainous region of Italy.  It's a long meal with so many courses I lose count, but two things really stood out, and would have knocked me off my feet if I were standings:  mint fritelle (like a fritter, sort of), and crepes filled with seras and pumpkin and topped with a leek & ground green peppercorn sauce.  Good lord.  Both creative takes on our local Alpine food, it was killer.


----------



## soapylady (Jun 8, 2012)

I love it all! Spaghetti, lasagna, fettucini alfredo, etc. Especially with some fresh bread and some wine. I think i know what i'm doing for dinner tonight!


----------



## Davika (Jun 19, 2012)

Chicken alfredo all the way. Or pretty much anything covered in cheese and full of carbs makes me excited.


----------



## Lolly58 (Sep 19, 2012)

Pasta with a white wine garlic alfredo sauce, and tiramisu


----------



## Seifenblasen (Oct 22, 2012)

Spaghetti tossed with bottarga, olive oil, salt, pepper, and chopped parsley.  Swoon!


----------

